# Musik hören bei ausgeschaltetem Bildschirm



## noxXx (27. Januar 2016)

*Musik hören bei ausgeschaltetem Bildschirm*

Hi,

ich habe mir ein Windows 10 Tablet (Odys Windpad V10) gekauft, um darauf Hörbücher hören zu können. Ich kann aber nicht den Bildschirm ausschalten, ohne dass die Musikwiedergabe auch unterbrochen wird. Dabei ist es egal, ob der Energiesparmodus den Bildschirm deaktiviert oder ich mit dem entsprechenden Hardware-Knopf.

Die Hörbücher MÜSSEN wegen des DRM (Onleihe) mit dem WMP wiedergegeben werden, also alternativ-Player sind schonmal keine Lösung. Ich denke aber, dass es nicht am WMP, sondern an einer Systemeinstellung liegt. Ich habe auch bereits versucht, mit nircmd eine Verknüpfung zum Ausschalten des Bildschirms einzurichten; hierbei wird ebenfalls die Musikwiedergabe unterbrochen.

Wie kann ich mein Windows 10 bzw. den Windows Media Player so einrichten, dass auch bei ausgeschaltetem Bildschirm weiterhin Ton abgespielt wird?

VG noxXx


----------



## kelevra (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Musik hören bei ausgeschaltetem Bildschirm*

Und du bist sicher, dass nur der Bildschirm abgeschalten wird und nicht der Standbymodus aktiviert wird? Letzteres würde das verhalten nämlich erklären.


----------



## vcdwelt (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Musik hören bei ausgeschaltetem Bildschirm*

Das klingt sehr stark nach Standby und nicht nur nach Bildschirm aus, habe da die gleiche Meinung wie kelevra.
Vermutlich lässt sich bei einem Windows Tab ein einfaches "Bildschirm aus" nicht ohne zusätzliche Tools oder Befehle realisieren.
Schau dir mal das hier an, vielleicht bringt dich das ja weiter, oder kann zumindest dein Problem einschränken.


----------



## noxXx (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Musik hören bei ausgeschaltetem Bildschirm*

Hi,

ja das is die Problematik: er geht in den Standby (bzw. Sleep oder "Connected Standby" - bin da auf mehrere Begrifflichkeiten bei der Recherche gestoßen). In den Energieoptionen gibt es zwei Optionen: "Bildschirm ausschalten nach ... Minuten" und "Standby Modus nach ... Minuten". Erstere Option ist aber wohl dieser sog. Connected Standby oder Sleep Modus. Man kann auch einstellen, was beim Drücken des Netzschalters geschehen soll. Auf Screenshots in anderen Foren habe ich gesehen, dass es unter Win7 hier tatsächlich eine Option zum Bildschirm ausschalten gegeben haben soll; unter Win10 kann ich dem Netzschalter nur die Funktionen Nichts unternehmen, Energie sparen, Ruhezustand und Herunterfahren zuweisen.

Die Verknüpfung, die ich im Eingangspost erwähnte, habe ich mit nircmd gemacht, hätte ich dazu erwähnen sollen. Nircmd hat mir also auch nicht weitergeholfen.

Ein weiterer Workaround, den ich bereits ausprobiert habe, war in der Registry den Key "CsEnable" auf 0 zu setzen (CsEnable = Connected Standby Enable). Angeblich sollte dadurch das Problem gelöst werden; hatte aber auch nichts gebracht.

Insgesamt gibt es viele Windows-Tablet User, die sich darüber aufregen, dass es derzeit wohl nicht möglich ist, nur den Bildschirm abzuschalten und den Rest des Systems normal weiterlaufen zu lassen. Vielleicht gibts hier im Forum ja auch Leute, die ein Windows Tablet haben und ihre Erfahrungen diesbezüglich teilen können?

Derzeit habe ich folgenden Workaround: Im Akku/Netzbetrieb wird niemals nach X Minuten der "Bildschirm ausgeschaltet" (was wie oben gesagt eine Fehlbeschreibung ist, er geht ja in diesen komischen Modus anstatt nur den Bildschirm abzuschalten) und auch niemals der Standby aktiviert. Dann unterbricht der schonmal die Wiedergabe von Hörbüchern nicht. Mit dem Tool NPowerTray kann ich aber manuell festlegen, dass das Tablet nach einer bestimmten Zeit heruntergefahren wird (gut wenn man zum Einschlafen hören möchte). Der derzeitig einzige Nachteil bei diesem Workaround ist, dass das Display weiterhin Akku verbraucht, obwohl ich ja nur hören möchte.


<OT>
Und bevor mir jetzt ein MP3-Player empfohlen wird: Die wenigsten können das DRM der Onleihe abspielen und haben alle ihre eigenen Macken; es gibt sogar Berichte, dass die Lizenz der Geräte nach einigen Monaten abläuft. D.h. sie können nicht ihre komplette Lebensdauer über die DRM-geschützen Inhalte abspielen, sondern nur solange, wie der Hersteller diese DRM-Lizenz erworben hat. Deshalb auch das Tablet.
</OT>

Danke & VG
noxXx


----------



## fxler (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Musik hören bei ausgeschaltetem Bildschirm*

Du musst unter den Energieeinstellungen,  Netzschalter bei der Aktion zuklappen "nichts unternehmen"  auswählen


----------



## noxXx (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Musik hören bei ausgeschaltetem Bildschirm*

Aber was soll das bringen? Ich habe i.d.R. keine Tastatur dran und kann deshalb nichts zuklappen. Außerdem, wieso sollte sich bei "nichts unternehmen" der Bildschirm abschalten? Naja, ich habe es gerade so eingestellt wie du gesagt hast und auf das Drücken des Power-Knopfes hat es natürlich keinen Einfluss, ebenso wenig wie auf die Einstellung nach X Minuten Standby/Bildschirm aus.


----------

